# homesteading magazines



## 1WomanFarm (May 27, 2015)

Anyone interested in homesteading magazines? I have many many issues of Countryside Magazine back when it was a really good read, and Backwoods Home as well as several Backwoods Anthrologies. Nothing current. These are from the 1990's to around 2011 or maybe later. Some hows and whys never change so they remain legitimate for the most part. 

Offering these up because there are still some homesteaders out there that do not have internet access or just like to hold a book/magazine in their hand. 

Will consider all offers.


----------



## anette (Jun 20, 2008)

What are you interested in trading for?


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

1WomanFarm said:


> Anyone interested in homesteading magazines? I have many many issues of Countryside Magazine back when it was a really good read, and Backwoods Home as well as several Backwoods Anthrologies. Nothing current. These are from the 1990's to around 2011 or maybe later. Some hows and whys never change so they remain legitimate for the most part.
> 
> Offering these up because there are still some homesteaders out there that do not have internet access or just like to hold a book/magazine in their hand.
> 
> Will consider all offers.


Idbe interested in them.


----------

